# PFury East Coast Fishing Trip



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

OMG what a trip 
no fussing no mussing 
caught alot of fish 
anyone who coulda been there 
and didnt make it 
MISSED out big time

anyways picts to come

cant wait to do it again
you guys all rocked









i cant believe i made it home to get the thread started


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

whoa whoa whoa...no report?!? lets get a report! conditions:

water? rain? tide? sea level (choppy?)? what's the catch report? bottom fish or sports, like striper and blues or haddock and cod? how many fish total were landed? looked cool, and i woulda loved to have gone, but i was busy getting sloshed off some kamikaze's and merlot at a wedding...haha...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

HAHAHA

from reading the title i thought you were saying "fishing trip: Hemi and Nismo GOT BAKED"!!! HAHAHA

i pictured Hemi and Nismo sitting on teh back of the boat looking at eachother going, "whoa....dude...did you see that wave...man???" "no dude...WHOA....dude...did you see that seagull???"


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

no rain really 
i think 12 or 15 blues landed and kept
about 15 or so striped bass landed 
but all were to small to keep 
water was perfect 
only 9 ppl on boat 
78$ a piece 
so much room nobody got tangled
nismo and his 2 buddies from the fish fourm caught alot 
i caught nothing

only me and the friend of gut caught nothing

oh and a guy pulled in a fish 
but check this out 
he hooked onto a line 
and pulled in a dead bluefish 
but attached to that fishes line 
was another line with a live bluefish on it 
it was really cool 
one of them i had to see it stories

another trip is in the works

lol Puff

anyways im going to cook my filet
be back in a little while


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i've caught blues before that got bit in half by sharks just as i was landing them...fight fight fight...no more fight and a fishhead...hahahaha. anyway, thats cool that it didnt rain...what were you guys using for bait?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

clams
gut is prolly loading his picts 
come on gut 
FLY

woot NISMO 
he got picts also

man i wanna eat this fish but i cant wait to see the picts

ill brb


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

jesus.... that trip made my day... my week... my month.

BLUE JIT-SU

hahahahahahaha

i now actually love baked nismo and hemi.
edit: HOW THE HELL COULD I FORGET LOU!!!!!! hahaha sry bro.... no worries., much love

such a good time..... when are we goin out again boys??????????!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dont forget louie man

blue jitsu 
to much


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

one time i caught a salmon, a decent sized koho. as i was reeling it in the line went slack...i thought it was the fish unhooking itself or the line breaking. so i continued to reel it in...i got it up to the boat and there was still a fish there...with a huge bit out of it's middle from a porpoise or seal.

all i could do was laugh.lol


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

how the hell did i get home b4 you guys 
cleaned up fed fish 
rolled/smoked joint

b4 you jersey guys


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hemi said:


> dont forget louie man
> 
> blue jitsu
> to much


lol ya don't forget me mothafucka

I had a great time guys...can't wait ta see the pics.

I landed 2 bass and the captian let me reel in his blue. Overall a great first time sea fishing experience.

Hemi is a fukin riot. One of the funniest dudes anyone will ever meet.

We gotta do that LI trip bro

PICS gut..


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

pics bitches


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hem-Because I'm in south jersey, and I f*cking "asked for directions" again. broke the damn code.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here s the picxs tomorrow the social commentary may commence.. all in al not a bad day, we manged to stay dry and in calm waters and stiill catch some fish, would have been nice to get into some larger keeper size strippers but most of them are out in the ocean beach front bulling the bunker but the conditions out there were sh*t so we still did alright except for hemi who scared the fish with his handsome good looks and unusuall ambitions.. j/k

BLUE-JIT-zu BITCHS! here comes DA foot...

View attachment 110947


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

lol 
dam the code

i need to get you camera guys to email me the picts

ill send yas PMs

oh and PS 
your fishes taste GREAT


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha nice shot ot blue jitsu

ILL END ANY OF U WITH BLUE JITSU


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

So you just exterminated that clam's existence?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

gut did you get my PM?


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

no hemi not yet... but ill get u the picss

"wait wait..... so u ended the clams life just like that?"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Louie D said:


> So you just exterminated that clam's existence?


LOL i now know why gut has piranha's..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like a riot...I also thought the title said you guys got baked


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hemi ill email you the pics tomorrow, i think there are only a few more that i didnt post..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> hemi ill email you the pics tomorrow, i think there are only a few more that i didnt post..


Hey Nis, can you post one of the pics with each person id'd? I dont recognize anyone, itd be cool to see who is who (although hemi made himself pretty obvious







)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here is the dead fish 
View attachment 110950

that got tangled in scotts line that was also tangled to another line that was hooked to a live fish ..
View attachment 110949


that had to be pulled in by hand that was temporaroly tangle with lou's line when he hooked into another fish ..


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

ok here is a pic to clear what hemi said up.....

scott actually caught the line of 2 hook fish that broke loose from a lojg past fishing trip....

the larger fish survived because is was able to drang the smaller fish around

the small fish looked like it had been dead for a while and you could tell that the hook had been in the larger fishs mouth for a while..... so scott somehow caught the line between the 2 and brought em both up


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

Here ya go Gut, next time all ya have to do is save it as a JPEG instead of .bmp


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

opps my bad.... thanks


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> ok here is a pic to clear what hemi said up.....
> 
> scott actually caught the line of 2 hook fish that broke loose from a lojg past fishing trip....
> 
> ...


I was caught up in that line, and then I preceded to straight up own a f*cking bass =D


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

Hemi Gut Nismo Baked Louie


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

just a wild guess...fixed.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> just a wild guess...


what?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

No jiggy eh?:laugh:


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

like my new ava
heres one that wonlt get taken away

nah no jiggy 
he never called nismo back


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

SICK HEMI!!!!! i love it i should change mine to the blue jitsu!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i like your dancen fat kid 
but youll always be "The Foot"
to me 
Blue Jitsu

AWSOME GUT



r1dermon said:


> just a wild guess...fixed.


you got baked and gut mixed up


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

haha nice av gut... the mate was like BAM!...sqaushed the effin blues brains out and was like, "wtf are you looking at ...huh?...what?" hahah


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

louie thats gut's shoe


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hemi said:


> louie thats gut's shoe


yah i know..remember when the mate was f*cking around with one tho?... lol gut and his effin blue jit shu is funny as hell...im gonna d/l photoshop on this computer and make some funny sh*t soon


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

that hole trip 
ROCKED

nismo must be mken a long ass post

oh man think of the way these picts could be used in a roast


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Funniest thing you said was this convo

Ahh we popped ya cherry

Me: nah the captain let me real em in

You: It's still popping it. Your friend is tappin some ass and says lemme get another drink, go ahead and take a dip at it.

haha f*cking good sh*t


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahaha uh oh... domnt give em any ideas


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ROFL yea that was hillariuos


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i think this thread has set a record...fastest to reach 3 pages...holy christ...that seemed like 20 minutes...nismo's gonna bless us with 3 more pages at the pace he's typing...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

i need to smoke a blizzunt


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i was thinking the same thing 
it was fast

yea i got a joint in me 
ate your's guy's bluefish 
OMG SOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOD
butter and garlic

and now im on an AK 47 bowl


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

that just shows what a good damn time we all had. from the minute we met up it was like old buddys who havent seen eachother for a long time. good times


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

it did feel like that 
i cant belive 
9 people could get along that well 
on a boat in the water

new reality tv show??

im gonna get 1000 posts from this thread

i hope nismo didnt fall asleep


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahaha good call


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

world -e- dot com 
dont forget

roo haa tiny crabs


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahaha
lol that site..... hahahaha those crabssss. 
what was the fish the first mate had again?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

a black fish

dam were did nismo go 
i bet he fell asleep 
oh well 
he will prolly be better after some sleep


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

I came across this while searching for world class fish fighters.

View attachment 110957


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ROFL 
LMAO 
nice photo chop


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

haha sickkkkk lou. awesome sick [email protected][email protected][email protected]@!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

aight guys 
this old man is going to bed 
c yas tommorow


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

night dude


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hemi said:


> just a wild guess...fixed.


you got baked and gut mixed up
[/quote]

Ya.. his name is gut... I'm the one with the gut but my name is Bake at 98.6









What a fuggin trip!!

I only just got in a few minures ago, I had to drive Attila back to the Poconos, then I came back to my dads house in NJ.

We MUST do this again!!

OK... going back to read the rest of the thread, then go to bed.

I'll be back online tom. night ....

BLUE JITSU BITCHES!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow!...sound like fun guys, i can't beleive how much fun you guys have....next time, i'm down with you...i would love to join the trip.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

no long posts i was beat last night and had to get up for work today..

it was good times..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Very cool, guys...wish I could have made it...lemme know about the next trip


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

damn I slept like a mothafuka...and my hands DONT smell like my ex's vagina 
(GOOD THING! )
=D


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HA HA


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

rofl

hey baked 
did you go buy more frozen pizza and french frys for your freezer

hey nismo man 
comeon dude we need your perspective

man was yous guys fish good in my belly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pics~


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

it was better then i had hoped it would have been, you guys rock..

im going to be busy for awhile but we should defintely do it agiain in towards the end of the summer/early fall..

xenon you were missed but how was the wedding?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Hemi said:


> rofl
> 
> *hey baked
> did you go buy more frozen pizza and french frys for your freezer*
> ...


Naw...

After seeing those pics of me I'm affraid it's time to go on a diet









I'll be eating Bluefish all week!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

im so sorry i missed out on this trip, ive had alot going on, and ive been staying out in jersey and trying to re-organize my life, i wish i oculd have been there, it would be nice to dupe it up on the open seas again while snagging some fish, i hope you guys had a great time, sure seems like ya did







cheers to you all


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

joey said:


> im so sorry i missed out on this trip, ive had alot going on, and ive been staying out in jersey and trying to re-organize my life, i wish i oculd have been there, it would be nice to dupe it up on the open seas again while snagging some fish, i hope you guys had a great time, sure seems like ya did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you do in fact suck at life for not going..

J/k some times you gotta take care of your priorities, in my case fishing is that priority. but im sure we will try to get another one of these oraganized.. mybe this winter we could do a p-fury ski trip or something if we dont do a fishing trip..

i know we have a some land lubbers that wont man up and get on a boat so we could do somekind of aquarium thing but i cant gaurentee i would make an event of that nature..

i would rather trick a fish and snag a hook in its lip then forcefully remove it from its natual enviroment and let hemi yell at it while GUt unleashed some blue jit zu then to point at them in a tank..


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

however..... the jersy aquarium P-fury trup would be fun....


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yea another fishing trip

lets try for early/mid august
i forget wich week im going to lake george but itll only be on 1 weekend

maybe if we plan it now 
more will show

although 
i wouldnt mind either way 
i been talking about the trip since i got home 
and ill prolly talk about it for another 2 weeks


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Gut said:


> however..... the jersy aquarium P-fury trup would be fun....


'

its ok...just only for once a year. They have one piranha tank. 1 SA (kinda) tank

And a hippo tank filled with big african cichlids

I dont like salt water too much :/


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i dont wanna go to an aquarium 
i cant be myself in a public place 
i got to pretend to be normal

i like being on the boat that only we hired
i say we get 15 together for that 75 foot boat


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahaha the private boat was fun. we deff need to get some more people out again


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

was this in north jersey? we're talking probably a 4-5 hour ride for me each way, plus boat fare...hmm...i could deal with that. im going to vegas in september though, so i gotta watch my dollars.

nismo, late august early september blues, or hell, how about an all day tuna cruise? make it worth my while, i dont wanna spend more time driving than i do fishing...!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> was this in north jersey? we're talking probably a 4-5 hour ride for me each way, plus boat fare...hmm...i could deal with that. im going to vegas in september though, so i gotta watch my dollars.
> 
> nismo, late august early september blues, or hell, how about an all day tuna cruise? make it worth my while, i dont wanna spend more time driving than i do fishing...!


i second that, tuna cruise on the real =D

I want some good ass fish

and debate r1der in politics


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm actually looking around at Tuna trips right now.

For a 24-28 hour canyon Troll and chunk it would be about $500. a head give or take.

We would obviously need to make a deposit and have at least 6 heads for the trip.

















Heres a link with a bunch of charter boat links with various trips available...

http://fishing.injersey.com/sports/fishing...ategory=Charter


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously...it'll probably cost more, and im not sure if NJ does bluefin cruises, (of course, we could always do SHARK!) but it'd kick the hell out of driving 10 hours+ to go fishing for 4...i might be able to do a weekender, stay in a hotel or something, then BBQ all the fish the next day!!! now that would be utter ()wnage. fish all day on a saturday, eat and drink beer all day on sunday...have possibly the greatest weekend a man can dream of...all around good times.

holy crap! 24-28 hours?!? 500 a head?!? thats too much...the canyons are right off nantucket (90 miles from shore) from MA. it's like a 13 hour cruise from up here, captain keeps 2/3rds of the profit of the catch. but it aint no 500 dollars a head. haha. sharking is pretty big up here too...this will have to be more deeply investigated...i can afford a 150 dollar ticket at the most. it'll be that much in gas anyway, and a hotel...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> seriously...it'll probably cost more, and im not sure if NJ does bluefin cruises, (of course, we could always do SHARK!) but it'd kick the hell out of driving 10 hours+ to go fishing for 4...i might be able to do a weekender, stay in a hotel or something, then BBQ all the fish the next day!!! now that would be utter ()wnage. fish all day on a saturday, eat and drink beer all day on sunday...have possibly the greatest weekend a man can dream of...all around good times.


There are various tuna trips available, some would be $500. or less per, some would be more depending on the size of the boat and number of people it can take.

Check out the link I posted, there are a LOT of boats in there with a big variety of trips...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the canyon runner is one of the best tuna chrters in jersey, its fairly fast s you get morefishing time, trool teh afternoon then cuhnk all night and cruise back int eh morning, think its about 4k last time i looked and maybe up to 6 0r 8 people but the thought of bringing home 25 - 50 pounds of tuna and teh experiance is worth iit but the best time is around october but i dont think i will be able to swing that kind of expense.. another option is to go out of montauk for one of there over nighter deep sea trips, it would be an open boat though .. we still have time though and im going to need time to see if i can afford some thing like that...


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

i would hate to sound like a bitch.

but

how will i convince my mom to let me sleep on a boat with u interweb rapers???????


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Gut said:


> i would hate to sound like a bitch.
> 
> but
> 
> how will i convince my mom to let me sleep on a boat with u interweb rapers???????


you dont want to cuddle with baked?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Gut said:


> i would hate to sound like a bitch.
> 
> but
> 
> how will i convince my mom to let me sleep on a boat with u interweb rapers???????


uuhh is she hot? maybe you can bring her..

LOL

common ou know im just kidding


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

for 6 it would be 200 each for a 10 hour tuna chunking...

http://www.purplejet.com/rates.cfm

6 max though...kinda sux...200 is kinda steep too..dunno, maybe we could just do a full day of bottom fishing for cod n sh*t...that would prolly run around 100 at most.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> i would hate to sound like a bitch.
> 
> but
> 
> how will i convince my mom to let me sleep on a boat with u interweb rapers???????


*
uuhh is she hot? maybe you can bring her..*

LOL

common ou know im just kidding

[/quote]

pic plz............


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

If you guysb go on another fishing day trip, someone be sure to pm me (especially if its in the last two weeks of August).


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i aint dicking around...seriously, if im going to jersey to fish, im going to fish...im not going for a half day blue cruise. a full day is minimum...hell, nismo knows the area, we could always just plunk em from shore! hahaha.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> i aint dicking around...seriously, if im going to jersey to fish, im going to fish...im not going for a half day blue cruise. a full day is minimum...hell, nismo knows the area, we could always just plunk em from shore! hahaha.


we could always try that but it can be pretty tough finding the fish sometimes.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nah im kidding...i can fish from shore anywhere...i'd rather be on a boat. full day though...that sh*t would be HOPPIN.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

u want pics of my mom.

thats just fucked up man. 
HA sick bastards

but really... not an over night thing if we can help it...









edit: and you know im i would give anything to cuddle with baked (what a cutie)

back off bitches hes mine


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

humm 
ill do the day 
200-500 is steep

and i can save you 2 hours of driven 
take the ferry from conn to LI 
thats 45 mins 
then you only got 2 hours to jersey

but sh*t i think if louie and baked meet gut at the airport
them 3 could fly into mcgathur ariport in islip 
nismo will prolly be on the island by then too

we could take a boat out from freeport 
or babylon 
or captree
then its only like 4 hours to the tuna

i dunno guys but im down 
i think my family vacation is the second week in august 
my Bday is august 28th if we go close to this date i could most definetly swing 500 beans
ill find out when the vacation is tonite when i talk to the wife 
and post it up


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Gut said:


> u want pics of my mom.
> 
> thats just fucked up man.
> HA sick bastards
> ...


Just a small warning...

I drool and punch in my sleep


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Hemi said:


> humm
> ill do the day
> 200-500 is steep
> 
> ...


thats actually a really good effing idea...it would save me several hours at least if we just launched from LI, and im sure it'd be equal distance from nismo and all those guys...plus driving is faster than taking a boat, so we'd be to the canyons like HOURS before a NJ charter would touch the edges...we should check into that...do you have any links to LI canyons charters? 200 bucks would DEFINATELY be my cap for a boat ticket, so lemme know.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> humm
> ill do the day
> 200-500 is steep
> 
> ...


thats actually a really good effing idea...it would save me several hours at least if we just launched from LI, and im sure it'd be equal distance from nismo and all those guys...plus driving is faster than taking a boat, so we'd be to the canyons like HOURS before a NJ charter would touch the edges...we should check into that...do you have any links to LI canyons charters? 200 bucks would DEFINATELY be my cap for a boat ticket, so lemme know.
[/quote]

if we did that it would have to be from montauk, end of story..

there are tons of boats from montauk


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man wich canyon are you talking about

when i went tuna fishing 
we went to the canyon South of LI
90 miles out to sea
we tied off to a fishers buoyee and spent the night catching mahi's 
we didnt get tuna cuz we went out right b4 a storm

anyways 
baked is from PA 
so his ride is gonna be long 
but gut flys a plane so the could fly in

oh and one other thing 
if were going for tuna were gonna have to go over night 
it took 4 hours to get out there if i remember correctly

no montauk 
captree 
babylon 
or freeport

its 1 hour shorter trip


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

well i would only fly in if the charter was cheap.... i cant afford to rent a plane and pay a million bucks for a boat.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

im gonna give my cousin a call 
him and his friends do alot of fishing 
ill ask him if he could hook something up for us 
then ill be able to smoke some weed on a boat

the only thing will be people bailing out last minute
i would have to break some legs if they did

oh gut man the was a single engine sesta plane for sale for 5000 
in the paper 2 weeks ago

im nextelling him atm

ill tell ya what though 
if it was only the 5 of us 
i know we could do a boat with him and it would runn us all about 150 plus food drinks

hes got enuff deep sea poles for about 50 people

sh*t hes cooking atm 
but he said he was gonna call me right back
when i gettem ill post what he tells me 
hes got alot of fishing connects 
and he said they usually sell the tuna at the docks for good money 
so we would prolly all go home with cash in our pockets 
gimmie a few hours to get all the info 
ill be back as soon as i get it


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't mind driving out to LI as long as I know in advance so I can plan for it.

As far as I've seen on the web pages it takes 4 hours to get out to the canyons so we would have to do an overnight trip. Figure if Its gonna take that long to get out there I want to have plenty of fishing time!

Either way I am super phsyced to do a tuna/canyon trip!!

I have found a few boats in NJ with "open canyon trips" for $300. a person. I am considering maybe doing one of those...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

freakin a, i can't for the life of me find a nautical map of the canyons, but, i know they're about 70-90 miles south of nantucket, which is an hour or so off shore of MA. so they're literally directly out from NJ, but they're 100+ miles...you guys should check out the fishing up here in northern MA, we've got some seriously dense fishing grounds, bluefins and yellowfin charters are EVERYWHERE...anyway, where's montauk? NYC is about 3-4 hours from me by car if i do 80, thats not that bad of a trip...lemme kno.

bake...by open, do they mean, fish for whatever you want? in my experience those arent that great...we've gone on an "open" ledge trip up here for 12 hours (me and 4 uncles and a cousin) and we wound up fishing for yellowfins, bluefins, shark...etc...but the only bite we got was a 35lb yellowfin, which was cool and all, but 1 bite in 12 hours aint that great...its better if everyones hook is trying to tag the same thing...and BIG game is the sh*t, you'll see when you hook onto a mako shark or bluefin tuna, its absolutely unreal how big these fish are...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I took "open" to mean you can sign up as an individual without a group of other people.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

most places post a rate for the charter, just a flat rate...like 1200 bucks, with a maximum of 6 people, so say you want to fish by yourself for tuna all day, you're still paying 1200 bucks, but you're not splitting it between 5 other people...you can pretty much always sign as an individual, charters dont really like to do it because less hooks in the water=less fish out.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ok so i talked to my cousin

if we went this weekend we could overnight out of captree for tuna 
there landing 150-200lbs tunas out of the canyon now 
it would cost about 2000-2500 bucks for the overnight trip 
but we could prolly have 15ppl

he said it would be better to wait for september for tuna or shark since the water is colder then

if we were to do a shark trip 
he said to go out of montauk 
there the boat can go north or east to find the cold water 
max for boat is 6 ppl 
we would have to make a rule for taken turns on the reel in 
or some would feel jipped for not catching 
(we all know i dont give a dam)
but it would be like 800-1000 for 6 on a shark trip

he said since were planning on august 
we should wait till september 
then more options open up 
the water would be cooled off by then 
and we could do anything anywere
but 
we would have to book the trip 
with deposit by the first week of aug 
or were not gonna get a sept date

my cousin is a great fisherman
hes been fishing his hole life on his/and his friends boats since they was like 12 
there all in there early 40s now 
they have fished and cauight just about anything there is to catch out there

he also said if august is our onyl date/time to get enuff together 
we should just go for blues/stripper again

but thanks to my phone call i might be going tuna fishing the monday after the 4th of july


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

well im out for august, maybe available in september, but late september early october is the time for tuna trips..

another option is inshore tuna in late summer, then you get 30 -50 lb tuna and mahi mahi but only have to go about 10 - 20 miles out..

but no matter what im strapped for cash until probably september, im going to stick to the surf fishing or what ever free boats i can get from family friends for a few months..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

aight nismo man 
we see about my bros boat till then


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

early september i'll be in most likely, especially if its 1000 for 6 ppl, thats a deal and a half for a bluefin/shark cruise. yellowfin is a great target as well, the times i've been yellowfin fishing though, we never caught a TON of them, only like 2-3 in several hours. bonito's are good too, sometimes you can hook them from shore. up here anyway...

whatever happens, just lemme know, im definately down for a tuna trip, that sh*t is an EXCELLENT time, and the eating is prime, (mako shark is pretty good eating too).


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

im the same with the cash. i have expensive hobbies. cant afford the type of fishing wre are talkin about. however... i am open to talkin donations


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it wouldnt really be that expensive...say 1000 dollars max for 6 ppl, thats like 170 bucks each...thats a freaking DEAL for a bluefin/shark trip, which usually last 12+ hours. figure on the entire trip costing, with travel expenses, gas...etc...probably 300 TOTAL. and you've got 2 months to come up with that...sounds reasonable to me...still gotta check the availability though...this will be dubbed, the early stages of planning. haha.


----------

